# building levels- NIC cage



## akane (Apr 21, 2010)

If you use NIC panels to build other levels what do you cover them with? How else do you put in multiple levels? My cage is 3 panels high right now but has no 2nd level yet. Plenty of space to build up.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I use plywood and stick on tiles to cover my levels...you can get the plywood cut at the Home Depot or Lowe's. I use really thin plywood (almost like pegboard with no holes) and its $7 for a massive sheet. I got a box of stick on tiles for around $17 for 42 of them at the Home Depot.

This is my double cage....Marlin on the top and Brody on the bottom. I didn't use the connectors that come with the NIC panels, just a lot of zip ties....








Then here is the finished product with the 1"x2" lumber used as supports (zip tied on really tight) and also the plywood with the tiles on top for the floors. The lumber supports are cut into sections on the sides. Let me know if you want more detailed pictures on how I did it .







You could always make a ramp and cut a hole out of the middle level of the plywood in a corner (leave out a NIC panel), that way the bun will have access to the 2nd level .


----------



## akane (Apr 21, 2010)

My cage is just over 2 panels wide and 5 panels long so I was thinking of just doing the entire back and maybe a strip down the middle as a 1 panel wide second level. It has a door on either side as tall as the whole cage so access would not be a problem. We'll have to check lowes because I don't think menards, where we usually go, will cut things for you. Menards might have a scrap plywood bin though.


----------

